# Goodbay



## Pietrosiek (Apr 8, 2020)

To many tears and to many hours wasted


----------



## godlikesz (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Apr 8, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 344873


Lol


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Vermilioncore (Apr 8, 2020)

Bye


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 8, 2020)

good night cya tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Apr 8, 2020)

Don't forget this before you go 👑


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 8, 2020)

goodbye, im glad youve finally stopped rotting here and wasting ur time since uve done zero looksmaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 8, 2020)

Cope


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 8, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Cope


waohh when were u unbanned


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 8, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> waohh when were u unbanned


30 mins ago


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 8, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> 30 mins ago


ok no more weird self hating please thx


----------



## StolenDays (Apr 8, 2020)

Goodbhai


----------



## Disabledcel (Apr 8, 2020)

Save da woerld, my final meassage. Goodbai.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 8, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> ok no more weird self hating please thx


I probably won't cause idc anymore. What happened to your Chico avi? Your name looks weird without Chico jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Apr 8, 2020)

See you in disneyland


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 8, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I probably won't cause idc anymore. What happened to your Chico avi? Your name looks weird without Chico jfl.


lol ill readd it, changed it to an anime avi for today guess i should change it back


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 8, 2020)

ngl this makes me nervous


----------



## yang (Apr 8, 2020)

😥😥😥😥


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Apr 8, 2020)

Bye bro...


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 8, 2020)

Srs?


----------



## her (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## retard (Apr 8, 2020)

Pietrosad


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Apr 8, 2020)

It hurts bros. Keep the pain from coming


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 8, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> View attachment 344875


----------



## Britcel (Apr 8, 2020)

Pm me if u want to know how to tie a proper slipknot pietro


----------



## Slayer (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 8, 2020)

bays me


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Apr 8, 2020)

Goblin said:


> bays me



Pietro dictionary


Sougar
Loughing
Becouse
Gonana
Averge
Goodbay


----------



## Hades (Apr 8, 2020)

fuck you chad


----------



## Rift (Apr 8, 2020)

Go ER


----------



## LordGodcat (Apr 9, 2020)

I never got the chance to tell him how much I cared about him... and now he's gone... forever...


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ugh... ng... wah... nng... Pietro... ugh...


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Apr 9, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 9, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> I never got the chance to tell him how much I cared about him... and now he's gone... forever...


He will read don't worry


----------



## LordGodcat (Apr 9, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> He will read don't worry



He hates me tho


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 9, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> He hates me tho


You a chad?


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Apr 9, 2020)

*(Pietro will still be on discord, but please respect his privacy, k? thanks.)*


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 9, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> *(Pietro will still be on discord, but please respect his privacy, k? thanks.)*


So he didn't even leave for real JFL


----------



## LordGodcat (Apr 9, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> You a chad?



Nah, but apparently im a chad sympathizer for being friends with some guys from the tribe, who Pietro really dislikes


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 9, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> Nah, but apparently im a chad sympathizer for being friends with some guys from the tribe, who Pietro really dislikes


Chad sympathyzer jfl caged


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 9, 2020)

My tea's gone cold I'm wondering why
I got out of bed at all 
The morning rain fogs up my window 
And I can't see Pietro at all
And even if I could he would probably be banned
With his picture on my wall 
It reminds me to say fuck you Chad
Fuck you Chad


----------



## Vermilioncore (Apr 9, 2020)

Pietro do


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 9, 2020)

See ya tomorrow you big dick gigamogger


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Apr 9, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> My tea's gone cold I'm wondering why
> I got out of bed at all
> The morning rain fogs up my window
> And I can't see Pietro at all
> ...


Work of art


----------



## Time Travel (Apr 9, 2020)

We will miss you Pietro, I hope you find happiness!


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 9, 2020)

bro...

My PMs are always open


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 9, 2020)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 344877


tf?


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Apr 9, 2020)

Good you polish nigga. Now wash your face and cut your Hair .Normie advice that would actually benefit you


----------



## Krezo (Apr 9, 2020)

Pietroleave


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 9, 2020)

Time Travel said:


> We will miss you Pietro, I hope you find happiness!


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 9, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Pietroleave


Pietrogone


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 9, 2020)

bays me


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Apr 9, 2020)

Gigachad has breached containtment


Goblin said:


> bays me


https://looksmax.org/members/goblin.1464/


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 9, 2020)

Time Online 3316:05


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 9, 2020)

roped


----------



## nastynas (Apr 9, 2020)

finally retard


----------



## Rope'n'Roll (Apr 9, 2020)

Piexit
Don't forget to reload, Dr. Freeman
I hope you will treat your acne, debloat and convince your mom to pay for rhinoplasty. That's literally all you need.


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 9, 2020)

NOOOOO DON'T LEAVE I'LL KILL MYSELF I CANT LIVE WITHOUT YOU


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 9, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> roped


----------



## Over (Apr 9, 2020)

One of the best users on forum is gone


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 9, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Time Online 3316:05


Time Online 3319:19


----------



## DianabolDownie (Apr 9, 2020)

GOD DAMMIT I DIDNT SEE THIS POST YESTERDAY FUUUUUCK

GOODBAY IF YOUR LURKING GOD DAMMIT


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 9, 2020)

bays me


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 9, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Time Online 3319:19


Lurked for 3 hours today.

Lifefuel


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 9, 2020)

ok


----------



## Michael (Apr 10, 2020)

Pietro in my heart


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 10, 2020)

Time Online 3320:07

Lurked for one hour today


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 10, 2020)

@Pietrosiek you will never leave my heart


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 10, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Time Online 3320:07
> 
> Lurked for one hour today


You really are obsessed with the polish chad


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 10, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> You really are obsessed with the polish chad


bc both are good guys. and i mog this chink in your avi, no chink in my sight !


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 10, 2020)

streege said:


> bc both are good guys. and i mog this chink in your avi, no chink in my sight !


Charles Melton mogs you into the gliese 581 and not back bc you burn inside there


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 10, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> Charles Melton mogs you into the gliese 581 and not back bc you burn inside there


he is sending you a kiss, catch it :


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Apr 10, 2020)

PIETRO NO!


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 10, 2020)

streege said:


> he is sending you a kiss, catch it :
> 
> View attachment 347882







sadly he chooses her over me :/


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 10, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> You really are obsessed with the polish chad


yes


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 10, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> View attachment 347895
> 
> sadly he chooses her over me :/


she looks bad, but at least he is not a self hating ethnic that goes for white blondou soutaycee


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 10, 2020)

I had a dream he returned ded srs


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 12, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Time Online 3320:07
> 
> Lurked for one hour today


Time Online 3323:35

Lurked for 3 hours this weekend

Pietro bro just return, I miss you, or at least unblock me on discord


----------



## Patient A (Apr 16, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Time Online 3323:35
> 
> Lurked for 3 hours this weekend
> 
> Pietro bro just return, I miss you, or at least unblock me on discord


Pietrogone4good


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Apr 16, 2020)

*gigachad gone*


----------



## Elias (Apr 16, 2020)

Miss u ❤️


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 17, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Time Online 3323:35
> 
> Lurked for 3 hours this weekend
> 
> Pietro bro just return, I miss you, or at least unblock me on discord


Time Online 3334:54

Lurked for 11 hours this week


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Apr 17, 2020)

R.I.P funniest User of .me


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 19, 2020)

bays me


----------



## Michael (Apr 20, 2020)

come back bro please


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 23, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Time Online 3316:05


Time Online 3352:04


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Time Online 3352:04


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 23, 2020)

Goblin said:


>


Good to know he's still here


----------



## Arkantos (Apr 23, 2020)

Adieu


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Apr 23, 2020)

End of an era


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 23, 2020)

Swescension said:


> End of an era


I still believe he will return.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 23, 2020)

goodbay


----------



## needsolution (Apr 23, 2020)

Classic thread


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Apr 23, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> I still believe he will return.


He obviously still lurks, it just takes on post that would appeal to him in order for him to return.


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 23, 2020)

We need him back


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Apr 23, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> We need him back


Tbh he's better off not rotting here, wouldn't surprise me at all if he actually left his room and got laid


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 23, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Tbh he's better off not rotting here, wouldn't surprise me at all if he actually left his room and got laid


Maybe in 10 years


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 23, 2020)

Nostalgic thread


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Apr 23, 2020)

user dead


----------



## EktoPlasma (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Disabledcel (May 20, 2020)

He brought order to the force, without him... There is only chaos.


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## BigChinHispanic (May 20, 2020)

Good luck bro
Hope you achieve this


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (May 20, 2020)

I miss you so much bro 

This site isn't the same without you


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 20, 2020)

"Goodbay"


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 22, 2020)

sougar


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Nov 14, 2020)

*im joining ur footsteps bro...*


----------

